# A Quartet For Sharks



## drkovorkian (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everybody,

thanks for looking at my thread!

I am a music technology student at the Birmingham Conservatoire (UK), and am very interested in recording particularly of string instruments.

I have been set as an assignment the task of recording music to a short piece of film. The film can be seen here,

http://mt13.quickshareit.com/share/preview/assignment1moviec1608c.mov

it is not particularly interesting!

My question is this, does anyone know an appropriate piece of quartet music. The piece would be fairly simple, quite calm, but perhaps with an edge in latter sections. To be completely honest the remit of the project is not about choosing music that fits every nuance of the film perfectly, however arrangements are an option and will probably be required. I would very much appreciate any help that you could give me, i am a fan of classical music, but my knowledge of repertoire is severely limited.

thanks for your time

alex


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

nothing showed. sorry.
glad you're here. )

dj


----------



## drkovorkian (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello! What do you mean "nothing showed"?

ta


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

He means just a black rectangle


----------



## drkovorkian (Oct 9, 2008)

oh, i'll try again then !


----------



## drkovorkian (Oct 9, 2008)

A Quartet For Sharks
Hello everybody,

thanks for looking at my thread!

I am a music technology student at the Birmingham Conservatoire (UK), and am very interested in recording particularly of string instruments.

I have been set as an assignment the task of recording music to a short piece of film. The film can be seen here,

http://mt13.quickshareit.com/share/p...oviec1608c.mov

it is not particularly interesting!

My question is this, does anyone know an appropriate piece of quartet music. The piece would be fairly simple, quite calm, but perhaps with an edge in latter sections. To be completely honest the remit of the project is not about choosing music that fits every nuance of the film perfectly, however arrangements are an option and will probably be required. I would very much appreciate any help that you could give me, i am a fan of classical music, but my knowledge of repertoire is severely limited.

thanks for your time

alex


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you sure music is the right choice for you


----------



## drkovorkian (Oct 9, 2008)

....... maybe you should actually read the thread, or at least humour me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you sure music is the right choice for you


----------

